# Immigration Rally



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Saw the news this morning. Appears there will be an "Immigration Rally" to give amnesty to illegals in the US. Makes all the since in the world doesn't it???? Shoot.......let's give other countries our social security, healthcare, welfare, and so on. Heck why not....we are the GIVING country aren't we!!??? _Anyone else feel *violated*?_ *This is nothing against any one race or religion but there has to be a stopping point or we'll have nothing left that OUR forefathers worked for.*

*Oh.....AND DID I MENTION THAT WALKED OUTSIDE MY HOUSE TODAY TO FIND GANG GRAFFITI PAINTED ON MY SHOP TODAY?? DON'T KNOW IF ANY ONE RACE WAS INVOLVED AND DON'T REALLY CARE.......BUT MOST OF THE GRAFFITI AROUND HIS IS IN SPANISH/ENGLISH.*

*If this post is found inappropriate, I apologize, and will understand if it needs to be deleted.*


----------



## fishgravy (Mar 5, 2007)

I know I have been fed up with this garbage way too long. Too bad about your shop Outcast, unfortunately this is a common sight around certain areas.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Yo Brice.. if you don't have a pressure washer let me know and I'll bring mine over there so we can clean that crud off. I saw where MS13 or whatever has tagged several spots around lately. Good thing the doors were down so they couldn't get to the bote.. 


fishgravy,, no areas are safe from anything anymore. It's in the country, the hoods, and Riveroaks. form the coast to Canada. till parents take control of their kids and stop depending on the government to take care of everything nothing is going to change.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm with ya bud! I'm sick and tired of havin to wade through the "multi-linqual" options whenever I try to talk to someone on the phone! Not to mention the fact that all of the elementary schools in my area have "Spanish speaking ONLY" classes!:hairout::hairout::hairout::hairout:






As for your shop, looks like ya need to get ya a good DOG to help ya keep an eye on things around there

Sorry for the hijack, but how's he doin?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Outcast said:


> "Immigration Rally" to give amnesty to illegals


???????!

http://www.rallymonkey.com/video/kenindex.swf


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Until we have the same resolve as the illegals, we will let our country slip through our hands. Sure, the illegals want to work, but they have no intention to become Americans in the sense that we would think immigrants would be. They want America to adapt to "them".

It's not about race, it's a culture divide. With Wal-Mart, Lowes, Home Depot and the like enabling them to keep their language (see all the spanish signs and non English speaking employees at fast food joints) what incentive to they have? They get free social services, help from the mexican consolate when the kill us, and yet the govt sits on it's hands. Thanks Jorge Bush!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

But what exactly do *WE* do?

We can't go out and start arresting illegals (from any country) ourselves. The Police are not doing it. And our gov't is encouraging this **** with all these programs to benefit them.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

"M" is the 13th letter of our alphabet.

It can stand for "Marijuana" or "Mexican" depending on who the tagger is and what he's trying to communicate.

Dont know the significance of the letter "G" (7th letter?)

Hope your day gets a whole lot better! Guy


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

You are right next to a mobil home. Is your cctv working? 

You're correct it is not about race or religion, It's about social status and education. You will find the same problem all over the world. Europe has the same situation with African immigrants. Southren Mexico, beleive it or not, has worse case than us with Central American immigration. 

What we need to do if find a way to recover the cost. If they ara already here and we can't run them all out, maybe finding a way to TAX them to recover some of the cost they put on the system.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Brice, 

As to the grafitti, I get hit once a week at our retail location on Washington/Sheperd. We started painting it over with white and stenciled my company logo over it so they would not hit it again. The city threatened to fine me if I did not remove it! 

Every month the health inspector visits our locations and issues warnings and fines for things like damaged cieling tiles, wrong size mop sinks (they changed the standard last week) general bs. I questioned one inspector as to why we got so many visits but the P O S taco truck down the street did not get visited and fined. He said that they have no way of verifying who the operators are and therefore they cannot enforce city codes. Thier fines and warnings are essentially worthless.

I was a bush fan but not any more.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I hate to see your shop. I think we need to start filling local council meeting and writing government officals.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

PalmsUp said:


> Brice,
> 
> As to the grafitti, I get hit once a week at our retail location on Washington/Sheperd. We started painting it over with white and stenciled my company logo over it so they would not hit it again. The city threatened to fine me if I did not remove it!
> 
> ...


Kind of reminds my of the old who get the fine from the GW. the guy with a bote that looks like he has money and will pay the ticket or the ones that are on the bank fishing with a bottle and a ice chest full of illegal fish. pppffffftttttt!


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey Brice,
I have a nice soft cuddly puppy you can borrow for a couple nights, that will cure the problem with your shop. Don't bother calling the police, they aren't permitted to enforce the laws that are in place for fear of offending someone. But you better get that grafitti off of your business today or you will get fined as that is one of the laws they will enforce.

As for the other problem. I have a cure, but it is not appropriate so I will keep it to myself. 

Sorry you have to clean up after scumbags bro.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

Outcast said:


> *Oh.....AND DID I MENTION THAT WALKED OUTSIDE MY HOUSE TODAY TO FIND GANG GRAFFITI PAINTED ON MY SHOP TODAY??**.*


according to this site
http://www.slsheriff.org/html/org/metrogang/graffiti.html

g-13 stands for some gang called

"Gardenia 13"

hardcore Horticulturists perhaps? ;-)


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

I have used a spray called graffetti-buster that works pretty good on just about anything. Spray it on and wipe it off. We get all kinds of stuff on our bathroom walls and stalls that gets wiped off. The word* illegal* seems to have lost its meaning these days-especially in terms of law enforcement. If we take away their free (at our expense) benefits, then they would have no reason to migrate over here.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

It sure would be a great day for a *mass* ICE roundup.


----------



## jw1228 (Apr 22, 2006)

I am all for the taxing idea let them work all they want and treat them equally. Tax the hell out of them like they do to everyone else.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Out of 50 kids in my class, at least 8 are children of illegals, and are pround of it. Free education must be nice. By the way those 8 kids account for 83%(46) of displine referals in my class. And and out of 12 grade they average 5.8 zeros a six weeks. But we can't fail them(no child left behind).

Thanks Mr. Bush


----------



## Bluff's Landing (Apr 26, 2007)

When I was in school people used to refer to the marijuana provided by the government as G-13. That's just the first think I thought of when I saw the tag.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Big Bill says bring in the Texas Militia!!


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

I read in the paper that ICE raids and deportation is up by 20 % since this time last year and the rallies are going to be miniscule compared to last year.
Looks like the backlash is finally starting to get some momentum.
One thing that is so great about this country,,, It may be a lil distracted and somewhat self-absorbed, but when the backlash starts there is hell to pay for the recieving end of it.
We just gotta keep the biatchin' up and make the politicos pay attention.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

the "g" is a local "chapter" of the MS13 gang which was started in el salvador or honduras, it is not truely known witch. the "m" in that case has nothing to do with mexico, that is a big misconception. the "ms" stands for mara salvatrucha (sp?) and they are by far the most dangerous gang out there. they are also one of the biggest drug trafficing gangs in both texas and california.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Im sorry to see that Brice, that makes me mad looking at the pictures ... course you know my opinions on this subject.

Honky~ I disagree, the poloticians arent going to do anything until we take matters into our own hands ... what we need is a revolution

Brice, wanna go protest on the other side of the road? Im with you.


----------



## twocute64001 (Jan 16, 2007)

Fed Up, seems to be the general consenses all around. So what do we do about it? Houston is a sactuary city, meaning cops are not even allowed to inquire about thier citizenship when the get arrested. We do not even have a real "gang" task force, and we have mayors for years and more years who invited illegals in. 

You and I work to pay taxes so three illegal families can take thier kids to the ER with the sniffles and send thier kids to schools where they get free breakfast and lunch, all while they work day labor for cash so they pay no taxes.

And if they have a kid born here they are automatically qualified for WIC, food stamps, housing and AFDC

I am tired of working to support three illegal families with my tax dollars.


----------



## anchor-boy (Aug 11, 2005)

everybody wants to be a *"GANGSTER"*..!! it's the cool thing these days...!! until they grow up and see how many people went down that wrong path and where they ended up..!!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

It's really hard to tax someone that has no form of record. most get payed cash or use a stolen social to get their checks. What it is going to take is for us Americans to quit sitting on our arse and voice our opinion. But we've become a culture of apologetics and everything is our fault and we are responsible for every cultures injusticies. It's going to take a major change in the political system in this country before it is resolved. until then habla espanol hahaha!


----------



## girlsfishtoo! (Jun 27, 2006)

What is wrong with this picture? Protesting in the Great Ole USA? Immigrants....Illegal Aliens? crossing the borders illegally, wanting amnesty...civil rights....or whatever in the heck they think they can get by with?

GO BACK TO MEXICO and PROTEST for your FREAKIN RIGHTS in your own COUNTRY! NOT HERE!! It shouldn't be allowed!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Just had a long conversation with someone that is deeply involved and he stated the marking are highly gang/drug related. He exclaimed they are not a bunch of "kids" and this is serious business. He also said this is a very dangerous/volatile situation and is not to be taken lightly! I am and have been locked and loaded! You f**k with the bull, you're gonna get the horns! And no, it's not just a bunch pizzed off talk....I'm dead serious!


We (my family) will be contributing to a private reward program to catch these people. A local businessman and personal friend has started this and I didn't even know......till today! I'm in.

Btw,
thanks for all the kind words from my friends of 2cool!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY!*

*WELL PUT!!!!!!!!!*



girlsfishtoo! said:


> What is wrong with this picture? Protesting in the Great Ole USA? Immigrants....Illegal Aliens? crossing the borders illegally, wanting amnesty...civil rights....or whatever in the heck they think they can get by with?
> 
> GO BACK TO MEXICO and PROTEST for your FREAKIN RIGHTS in your own COUNTRY! NOT HERE!! It shouldn't be allowed!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

It's done because it's allowed to be done

bottom line big business drives this country and big business wants cheap labor(bottom line) so of course they are going to currupt the politicians into doing nothing. 

just like last year when this blew up and what did congress do when 98% of americans wanted deportation or some sort of harsh justice for illigal aliens. that option wasn't even addressed in the house or senate.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Over 20 people viewing.....good.......pass it on.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

twocute64001 said:


> You and I work to pay taxes so three illegal families can take thier kids to the ER with the sniffles and send thier kids to schools where they get free breakfast and lunch, all while they work day labor for cash so they pay no taxes.
> 
> And if they have a kid born here they are automatically qualified for WIC, food stamps, housing and AFDC


you know thats just it, if they have a kid born here, then that child is automaticly eligable for citizenship and that shild being legal the parents cannot be legally deported. my wife was facing the loss of her work visa before we could finish all the legal paperwork to get he green card. the thing was her having my son, she would not have been able to work but she would not have had to leave. being married to me doesnt haveas much bearing on her legality as being the mother of a us citizen.

by the way the paperwork to dothings the "right way" is a real PITA. 
to give everyone a little idea, you can spend $5000-10000 to have a lawyer do it for you or you can do it yourself. we did it ourselves. now the thing goes like this:
you get an apointment here at local INS then they tell you and issue you all the papers you need. 
you fill out all paperwork, provide ORIGIONAL copies of everything asked for (mariage, birth ect...) (we got married in guatemala by the way so a certified translation had to be provided) not a single word can be wrong in our case the translation misspelled my moms MAIDEN NAME. you also provide all payments in form of a cashers check.
now once thats done, you send it off to the INS in chicago.
the start looking things over and if they find an issue on page 1 they send it back and d not look at anything else. so you fix page one and resend it, then they look at page1 and 2 and find an issue on page 2 same thing. 
now this goes on for every filing you have. we had 6 different filings.
the other thing is once you have filed , you cant leave the country. we got lucky and everything was competed before my wifes grandmother passed away. other wise we had a decission to make, risk not being readmited or loseing the filings altogether and having to start the 2 yr process all over, or miss the funeral.

moral of the story????
had my wife been willing to break the law she would most likely been legal much faster. these people are not all bad, they dont all work day labor, they dont all join ms 13. much of them would liek to do things the right way but just dont have the means.

dont get me wrong, i personally think all illegals need to go ad try to come back THE RIGHT WAY. but i am also a realistic person.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

This is true i agree that if they want to come over and assimulate into OUR culture and learn to live the american way. Speaking english, paying taxs, then i will stand right beside them. But alot of them want to get the money and benifits of american citizens, but use the excuse of racism and lengthy legalization process to not become citizens. And even then if they do make it easier to become a citizen do you think they are going to stop wanting spainish as a language in schools and wal-marts. NOPE!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

You can thank the liberals, and the ACLU for the race baiting that's going to destroy this country. 

When it comes to the govt doing somehting about protecting our borders, both parties are a dismal failure. We do not have a 2 party system anymore. You can vote for either party and get the same result as as far as illegals go. 

Newt Gingrich says that washington has to be changed from the outside. Makes sense to me but I think no one on our side is willing to organize a rally (maybe we're all workin') for all the LEGAL citizens.

Just follow the history of Rome and you'll see where we're heading. Sad, very sad.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

JuiceGoose said:


> This is true i agree that if they want to come over and assimulate into OUR culture and learn to live the american way. Speaking english, paying taxs, then i will stand right beside them. But alot of them want to get the money and benifits of american citizens, but use the excuse of racism and lengthy legalization process to not become citizens. And even then if they do make it easier to become a citizen do you think they are going to stop wanting spainish as a language in schools and wal-marts. NOPE!


well to be honest, the language thing is never gonna change, buthow many times has anyone here gone into a store in china town and noone speaks english. the thing is there are more hispanics so it is more noticeable. i have been to many stores where the indian guyhas to have someone translate at the counter because he cant tell me where something is. he knows numbers like "how much is this?" "$3.99".

the people who come here are not the ones screaming racism, the media and groups like LULAC do that. just like quanel x and jessie jackson, most people just complain about it at home but not in public. illegals dont want the attention so they surely dont scream racism. thats also why they drive 45 on 45 (or maybe that is becasue they dont realize its the name of the highway not the speed limit.)

point being, they are not going anywhere anytime soon. and there really isnt much to be done about it. and while it makes me just as mad again i am realistic.

and i cant stand having to "push 1 for english"
better learn spanish soon.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Not a very good attitude there, RJ. Don't just throw up your hands and give up.

And you can bet you will see protest signs crying racism at today's illegal alien
apologist parades.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

I see a camara did you get those punks on film


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Unfortunately no. I have already made arrangements for a better equipped system with a silent alarm. The CHIT's gonna hit the fan if they come again! Think I'll hang a "Thank you, come again" sign on the building.



Batboy0068 said:


> I see a camara did you get those punks on film


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 24, 2004)

************** of America*

I could give 2 SH**S for these illegals. Im a tax paying, law abiding citizen and we should not put up with HoesA or HoesB disrespecting us, our language and our country and our red tape. Put away all the foreign flags when you want to be an American and when you are rallying here.

We need Toby Keith to write another verse to the "Angry American" to get our blood boiling again.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Outcast said:


> Think I'll hang a "Thank you, come again" sign on the building.


Well there you go. problem solved if your telling them good job. they won't come back. LOL


----------



## Oldeman (May 23, 2004)

KIKO said:


> Southren Mexico, beleive it or not, has worse case than us with Central American immigration.
> 
> What we need to do if find a way to recover the cost. If they ara already here and we can't run them all out, maybe finding a way to TAX them to recover some of the cost they put on the system.


KIKO, Mexico has the ARMY to guard their southern border and they either shoot to kill and leave the bodies for the buzzards or throw them in prison. I wonder what the Mexician goverment would do if we did the same thing that they do.

There is a way to tax them. Put a 20% tax or surcharge on EVERY international money order.

The last way to fix the problem is the most radical. If you encounter an ILLEGAL ALIEN, take them fishing the next time you go shark fishing. Most of them don't know how to act on a boat out in the Gulf and just might slip and fall overboard.

God help anyone who tries to harm me or my family. My buddy, Mr. Mossberg will deal with them.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

I know you can get secutrity cameras for a couple of hundred dollars -or- put up an infared alarm that sound when someone steps onto your property then come out side lookin like Tony Montana ...


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Ranger, your right not all are bad, the ones causing the problem are not like you wife. the process is a PITA. That process should be, and if they cannot complete it they should not be here. I have had family members die in wars for this country, was that not a PITA. I have paid taxes since I was 16 is that not a PITA. I serve jury duty is that a PITA. These people want the right that are aforded to the American citzen with out carrying thier own weight. We speak english in America if they don't like leave. Become a citzen and become an American or go home and be a Mexican.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Casey has a point i don't really give a rats Arse bout learning spainish or accepting there culture. Again you don't see the chinese screaming teach chinese or the arabs doing it either. I am an american and i don't put my life on the line as an american soldier just so some punk arse illegal can live on my taxes. Learn english pay taxes and the problem is gone. But just like ranger john said the ACLU and idiots like that are what fuel the race issue in this country. They are out to simply line their own pockets with cash and use race as a means to do it.


----------



## yim11 (Feb 5, 2007)

There's not much I can add beyond a resounding HELL YA! Glad to know I'm not alone in my opinions on this subject!!


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

This is OUR Governments inability to do something about it. All potential presidential canidates will not touch this issue. Nor has the past 4 presidents done anything but compound the issue. We live in the United States of America. English is the language. The issue is not with Illegal aliens it has to do with Legal aliens and how one can become Legal. First and for most the government needs to limit how many LEGAL ALIENs are allowed in per year, 250,000 max. Currently rates are above 500,000 annually. Secondly if you are born in the USA by Illegal Aliens then you are Illegal as well, not a US citizen. If you become a LEGAL citizen, you should not be able to bring immediate family to the USA for Amnesty, this is the current plan. example: A legal couple can each bring their parents who then become Legal because of amnesty laws. 2 has now went to 6. Now that the parents are Legal they can bring their immediate family, who also become legal because of Amnesty. Lets say that the original 2 where 20 yrs old. Their parents are 45 and each set of parents have 4 kids ranging from 23-18. Now we have 2 to 6 to 14. 2 Legal became 14 over night and I haven't even went into the kids children or the grandparents. As you can see the AMNESTY law is a big problem. I'll stop here. Someone needs to start an I'm an American rally.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i've just finish taking down 'SSL 13" from the brick side of my building this week. it required wire brush & solvents & elbow grease. the officer said he found serveal within a mile area, it's hispanic gang related. jefferson county has a gang task force has been notified. 
one way to tax illegal workers, raise the sales tax to 12%, refund 6% via income tax deductions ..


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Taxing would be easy if the government would stop income tax and star a spending tax. when you spend a buck they get a dime. then everyone would pay equally.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

well actually fish-a-mon that is not totally true, while it is true the couple can bring in their parents under this law, the parents still have to file all the paperwork. and you cant emediatly do this, you must be a legalized for a number of years (3 or 4 i beleive it is) and then you are only able to "SPONSOR" the parents, now once the parents are here, they must be here for 2 yrs before they can file for greencards, and then once they have those they have to wait 3-4 yrs before they can sponser anyone else. now that being said, if i where to sponsor my wifes parents with her, then since she has just recieved her green card this year, she has 3-4 yrs before we can do that, now saying this happened 11 yrs ago when she was 20, then she would be 23 at least, her parents using your numbers would then be 48 and then they would go through the 2 yr porcess to get the green card, then wait 3-4 yrs now they are 53. if they have children, they cannot sponsor ANY CHILDREN OVER THE AGE OF 17. so it would end with the parents. my wife has 3 sisters and she cannot sponsor any of them. 

the system is set up to discourage people from doing things the right way. there is noone even considering changing the system in office. 

i to pay my taxes, as a mater of fact i just mailed out a $10,000 check to the IRS for payroll taxes yesterday. i also served in the military, i do not allow illegals knowingly on my job. that being said, i have 200 people working under subcontract and i cannot check them all out, all i can do is hire the boss and check him out. who he hires is on him. 

the only real way to assure you tax these people is to do away with the income tax and go to additional taxes on goods sold. by taxing things like food, cloths and what ever else then you tax everyone evenly and there are no "loop holes" or "write offs" to make it "unfair".

you know my in-laws come here every month. as long as they stay here no more then 1 day less then half the year, being legal, they do not have to pay taxes. and on top of that, if they take the reciepts from good sold to the guatemalan consolate, being legal and all, they get the money back for the taxes paid.


----------



## Weigh Master (Jan 15, 2006)

713 and G13 stand for area code 713......HOUSTON ETC. Most of the crapp we have in my prison system w/ this 713, ARE MEXICANS. They will have the area they live in tatooed somewhere, usually on lower front abdominal area.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

note the google ad that appeared while I was reading this thread.....


----------



## Weigh Master (Jan 15, 2006)

713= area code....G13.....same


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

One thing I find interesting about all the paperwork involved is that the US is one of the only countries that will even allow somebody to become a citizen...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Ed Matthews said:


> 713 and G13 stand for area code 713......HOUSTON ETC. Most of the crapp we have in my prison system w/ this 713, ARE MEXICANS. They will have the area they live in tatooed somewhere, usually on lower front abdominal area.


LOL,, Dang Outcast,, you got some guys from my side of the beltway tagging you. LOL What did you do to my homeys?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Sometime this summer I will become a citizen. The immigration process is convoluted, crooked and very expensive. All this talk about sponsoring family members etc. I can't even sponsor my own kids until I take the pledge.

Of the 12 million illegals, I am certain that the vast majority are net contributors to the country and the economy. The country would not function very well without them. We can't deport 12 million people. I don't believe they should automatically become citizens, but a path to citizenship should be available. All that we need to do is ensure that they are registered and paying taxes correctly. During this process we should be able to weed-out the serious trouble makers and return them to their point of origin. Call it an amnesty, if you are so inclined, but this is the price we have to pay for ignoring border security for so long.

If we are sure that we don't want any more illegals we should control the border. The USA has a pretty poor track record when it comes to land borders. Maybe we could get some advice from the Russians or the East Isrealis. They don't have illegal immigrant issues.


----------



## yim11 (Feb 5, 2007)

This guy seems to have found a solution:

http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=1089888345


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

If I wrote my true feelings on this I would be sent to banned camp. Send'em all back. If they are here illegally.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Steve- Wouldn't you agree that rewarding illegal aliens by granting them amnesty will
only encourage more of the same?

And BTW, we deported almost a quarter of a million last year.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

TheGoose said:


> One thing I find interesting about all the paperwork involved is that the US is one of the only counties that will even allow somebody to become a citizen...


this is actually totally false
1st the USA is a country,not a county lol just messin with ya.

2ND ALMOST EVERY OTHER COUNTRY HAS A SYSTEM TO ALLOW PEOPLE TO BECOME CITEZENS. my wifes cousin is married to a man from hooland and she is in the process of becoming a dutch citizen. another of my friends is married to a german, but they are both living in singapor and are working on citizenship there.

now the usa is one of a few countries that will allow DOUBLE citizenship or a person to be a citizen of the usa and say guatemala as in the case of my wife.

other places require you to give up your citizenship from your former country.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

MEGABITE said:


> Steve- Wouldn't you agree that rewarding illegal aliens by granting them amnesty will
> only encourage more of the same?
> 
> And BTW, we deported almost a quarter of a million last year.


well i would say yes and no. it depends on what comes with it, i mean stricter penelties or stornger border enforcement.

now i have to say that the majority of the people coming would have no issue with becoming citezens and PAYING THEIR TAXES as we do, but they are "here to work" and becoming a citezen is so hard they dont even try. now you give them amnesty and they are now taxpayers and there is no room to complain about you payed for 3 families last year. 
we have to put a limit on how many though and make it harder for them to get here after this.


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

THIS IS WHAT I AM!


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

this may get me in trouble but it happens

"Sometime this summer I will become a citizen. The immigration process is convoluted, crooked and very expensive. All this talk about sponsoring family members etc. I can't even sponsor my own kids until I take the pledge."



IF YOU DON'T LIKE LEAVE GO BACK TO WHERE YOU CAME FROM


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

At one point in time we were all immigrants, my family(ancestors) are czech. bohemians, they came over and settled in Halletsville. Sweethome, Yoakum, etc.. I guarantee, they did not ask for handouts, or freebies, hardworking individuals that stayed true to their heritage BUT respected the U.S. government, big problem with the illegals, don't know exactly what to do, But I promise you one thing, that mess written on that man's shop wasn't written in czech!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Nothing will get done on immigration until the Republican paty in Texas gets their Arses out of the sand and feels pressure from voters that will not support them in the next elections. Feel free to voice your displeasure via email to the Texas GOP
http://www.texasgop.org/site/PageServer


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Steve- Wouldn't you agree that rewarding illegal aliens by granting them amnesty will
> only encourage more of the same?
> 
> And BTW, we deported almost a quarter of a million last year.


Randy - I can't fault your logic. But there is no point in doing anything unless we are preared to control the border. With a wide open border, how many of the 1/4 million deportees are already back here??

If you consider bringing someone into the tax and social security systems to be a reward, then yes, it's a reward. Remember that immigrants can't claim anything from social security until they have paid in 40 quarters.

Another easy control mechanism is to enforce employers compliance with the I-9 regulations. Let employers validate their eligebilty to work and then deduct the appropriate taxes etc. Make the penalty for non-compliance serious enough and the companies will obey.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

diveback said:


> this may get me in trouble but it happens
> 
> "Sometime this summer I will become a citizen. The immigration process is convoluted, crooked and very expensive. All this talk about sponsoring family members etc. I can't even sponsor my own kids until I take the pledge."
> 
> IF YOU DON'T LIKE LEAVE GO BACK TO WHERE YOU CAME FROM


yeah that is not right in this case man. he is going about things the right way and you drop a "if you dont like it" on him. not right at all.

and if you read farther, he and i are in agreement, the system is exactly as he says. and I DONT LIKE IT and i am born ad raised texan. but my wife the woman i plan t ospend the rest of my life with is not, she was born in guatemala, and she doesnt like it either.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

you went thru the process, he's going thru it. That is the right way and the way it should be. It may be but what goverment process isn't a PITA. If it is that bad here why would any one want to move here? Like the song says" if you don't love it, leave it"

This is just my opinion it may be wrong


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

why can we not stand up and all get together and avertise "HIRE AMERICAN, FIRE MEXICAN"


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

diveback said:


> this may get me in trouble but it happens
> 
> "Sometime this summer I will become a citizen. The immigration process is convoluted, crooked and very expensive. All this talk about sponsoring family members etc. I can't even sponsor my own kids until I take the pledge."
> 
> IF YOU DON'T LIKE LEAVE GO BACK TO WHERE YOU CAME FROM


I feel your love. That's what brought me to 2cool.

Trust me, if I didn't like I wouldn't be here. However, I do feel entitled to comment on a bureaucratic process that has consumed a lot of my patience over the last few years.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

What blows me away is that during their rally today...watch how many usa flags will be desacrated(sp)....they come over and ***** about our system and how we(they) have a problem with the immagration in this country....but they all want it....they all want to be a part of the greatest country in the world.....but watch them walk on the flag or burn the flag today.....I dont have a problem with the people of any country coming to america and trying to live the American dream...but when you come...be prepared to live like an American...talk our language, dont come to my house and try to change the laws that I worked so hard to set up....that would be like me coming to live in your house and change the rules to suit me. 
The problem is the people that make the rules don't have any problems with the immagration the way it is.....They all live in places that julio is not welcome unless he is cutting the grass. 

If you step back and walk a mile in Julio shoes (if he has any)you would be the same way......Stay in Mexico, and draw a lousy $35 a week, and live in a getto...Or you sneak across the border and their..... YOU GET THE BONUS PACKAGE
YOU GET FREE EDUCATION
YOUR KIDS GO TO THE BEST SCHOOLS IN THE WORLD(MAYBE)
YOU AND YOUR WIFE LIVE TOGETHER AS MAN AND WIFE ....BUT YOUR NOT MARRIED SO YOUR KIDS GET FED FREE, MEDICATED FREE, AND YOU GET THE LONE STAR CARD
ALL FOR FREE
PLUS YOU GET A JOB MAKING 10 TIMES WHAT YOU MADE IN MEXICO
WHAT WOULD YOU DO

Boy this soap box got big...lol
Sorry for your paint job....I hope that is all you ever see from whoever put it there


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Steve- I agree wholeheartedly that tightening our pourous border and
cracking down on the greedy employers that hire illegals are parts of
the solution as well, bud!


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

As a citzen you have the right but illegals have no right what so ever! We have lost the meaning of illegal. Your right Steve, you are doing the right thing and I'm sorry, I just get PO over this stuff. You stay the course and you will get it done. The rest that have no desire to be an American "Don't let the door hit you where the Lord split you"


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

diveback said:


> you went thru the process, he's going thru it. That is the right way and the way it should be. It may be but what goverment process isn't a PITA. If it is that bad here why would any one want to move here? Like the song says" if you don't love it, leave it"
> 
> This is just my opinion it may be wrong


i understand you oppinion but i think it should have been resaid. 
to tell the man who is going about htings the right way that is he doesnt like the right way then leave, just leads that man to want to say "never mind forget teh "rightway" i dont need it if that is the way i get treated. and that in turn leads to more people who like being here but dont liek the system and then that leads to more illegals.

why not drop the "if you dont like it" mentality and make it easier for the people who are doing the right thing and make it harder for the ones who are not.

in my case, i hate the system we had to go through, and the same one steve is going through now. and as i said i am born ad raised texan, so since i dont like it, where am i supposed to go? in my case, it is not my wife who had to do the filing, it is me, since i am her sponsor. so all the headaches where mine, a US citizen, born and raised. and yet people say, if you dont liek it leave. and peole say well all those illegals just dont want to do it "the right way" they need to just go. well if it is that hard for me being born here, then how hard is it for them? enough to make them give up or not even try. that just breads more illegality. (is that even a word?)


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Lezz Go said:


> You can thank the liberals, and the ACLU for the race baiting that's going to destroy this country.


Yeah, right. Them and that big liberal, Jorge Bush. The solution to the problem is so easy it's scary.

Shut down the money. Raid employers who are KNOWINGLY breaking the law. A BIG fine the first time, enough to make up for the money they've saved hiring illegals, jail time for the principles for a second offense.

Big business, particularly agri business and construction, is driving the train and they have all the Republicans in their pockets, and LOTS of Democrats as well.

Jobs no American will do? That's the BS Bush wants you to believe. Pay at least minimum wage, have legal working conditions, Americans WILL take those jobs.

It's about making the rich richer, the poor poorer, and eliminating the middle class.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

you know i have to say i keep seeing a recuring theme here too, the language. 
there is no "official" language of the usa. people keep saying "they need to speak the language" it just so happens that most of the people speak english. there is nothing anywhere that says english is the language of the USA. go to china town what language do you hear? go to a german neighborhood what would you hear? heck while i was at the imigration office waiting for our hearing with my wife, there where people all over speaking all manors of languages. some black people speaking some african dialect, and yes spanish, the problem is spanish is a fast growning language, and while they dont try to learn english, there is no law saying they have to. and yes it makes me mad when i call nextel directory assistance, and the 1st thing it says is "press 1 for english" but that is the way of the world and it is not going to change.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice new word I like that. Why can't we say get out to illegals? Why can't we shut it down now? It boils down to our pansy goverment. 

the system may be a joke, but if they want to be here, they will get it done. Just like you and steve. You have a right to complain and illegal does not. 

If something does not happen our whole social structure will crumble(schools, hospitals, etc)


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

rangerjohn, it is Holand, not hooland.

In San Antonio they are enacting an ordinance that is going to make the city assess fines to property owners that get tagged if it is not removed within 2 or 3 days. The tagging in SA has gotten really bad in the last 2 years. If I catch someone tagging my property it isnt going to be pretty......I hate that S. 

Enough has been said about the immigration thing and I have voiced my opinion before and I have not changed my mind.....

I really wanna know why they are putting people that guard our country in jail for killing drug smugglers and otehr illegals that try to hurt them in the middle of nowhere........that is BS. (Im talking about the 3-4 border patrol and 1 sheriff that are in jail or being charged with murder)


----------



## Oldeman (May 23, 2004)

*George Carlin's Solution to Save Gasoline*

Bush wants us to cut the amount of gas we use. The best way to stop
Using so much gas is to deport 11 million illegal immigrants! That would 
be 11 million less people using our gas. The price of gas would come down.
Bring our troops home from Iraq to guard the border. When they catch
an illegal immigrant crossing the border, hand him a canteen, rifle and 
some ammo and ship him to Iraq Tell him if he wants to come to America
then he must serve a tour in the military. Give him a soldier's pay while
he's there and tax him on it. After his tour, he will be allowed to become 
a citizen since he defended this country. He will also be registered to be
taxed and be a legal patriot. This option will probably deter illegal
immigration and provide a solution for the troops in Iraq and the aliens
trying to make a better life for themselves. If they refuse to serve, ship
them to Iraq anyway, without the canteen, rifle or ammo. Problem solved. If
you think this is a good solution to both the problems, forward it to your friends. 
:flag: :texasflag 

If you can't obey the laws of the United States then you can either go to prison or go back to the country where you came from!

This my opinion as set forth in the first amendment.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

thats the problem instead of catching the jackass that is taggin the building let fine the working man and his business. Your right ARGO that is BS.



Argo said:


> rangerjohn, it is Holand, not hooland.
> 
> In San Antonio they are enacting an ordinance that is going to make the city assess fines to property owners that get tagged if it is not removed within 2 or 3 days. The tagging in SA has gotten really bad in the last 2 years. If I catch someone tagging my property it isnt going to be pretty......I hate that S.
> 
> ...


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

that is arguable, you figure that is more like 1 million vehicles and half of those would still be here in the us because all the illegals are in the back of them going to job sites.  I know, tasteless joke.



Oldeman said:


> Bush wants us to cut the amount of gas we use. The best way to stop
> Using so much gas is to deport 11 million illegal immigrants! That would
> be 11 million less people using our gas. The price of gas would come down.
> Bring our troops home from Iraq to guard the border. When they catch
> ...


----------



## Oldeman (May 23, 2004)

Argo said:


> that is arguable, you figure that is more like 1 million vehicles and half of those would still be here in the us because all the illegals are in the back of them going to job sites.  I know, tasteless joke.


Yea, it was a joke. But what about all of those who do not have a drivers license or insurance? They don't care because they have nothing to lose. They know they're not going to jail. So what if their car is impounded, they'll just buy another piece of junk and do it again. If your the one they hit in an accident, then YOU are the one that has to pay and pay and pay.
BTW, Houston has been declared a "safe haven city" where even if an illegal alien is arrested, they CANNOT be asked of they are an illegal alien or reported to ICE.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

well while this sounds good to send them to iraq to earn it, that would incure a huge cost, in training, equipment, supervision. it is not the easiest thing to do, defending the border and while setting up trrops o nthe border, would work somewhat, there is no real way to stop it. if they want to be here, they will be here.the best solution i have found (imo) is to do away with income taxes, and set the flat sales tax on goods sold.
it is fair to everyone, yo ucan keep 100% of your check if you like (granted you will not eat lol) but anyone who buys anything has to pay taxes.

fining the employers is also a decent idea AS LONG AS you fine them for KNOWINGLY hiring them. in the case of my father, he hired a few guys who had good social numbers, and a "valid" id to match them up. they turned out to be no good and he got busted. it is $1000 per man right now if you hire illegals. my dad got way with a $50 fine. the reason??? he took copies of the id/social card. he ended up getting $50 fine becasue it is not legal to copy govt documents like that. but it saved him the $1000 per man


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Oldeman said:


> BTW, Houston has been declared a "safe haven city" where even if an illegal alien is arrested, they CANNOT be asked of they are an illegal alien or reported to ICE.


 UNTIL they get to jail.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Guys...


It's Holland, not Hooland or Holand!


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

MEGABITE said:


> UNTIL they get to jail.


not true, they dont check them for being legal at all. or atleast about a year ago they didnt do anything. 
i spent the night in jail about a year ago for a ticket i got in 1995 (didnt even know i had it) and one of the guys htere was illegal and the jailers knew it but said there was nothing they could do about it.

oh and sorry for my pour spelling. you all got the point it was Holland but you all knew so there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Yes, they do, RJ. They just started doing it. Please go check your facts.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

ok well like i said this was about a year ago.


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL they get on to me about dead horses.
Sorry you got tagged. But no one is going to do nothing,once it was the American thing to do something stand up for what is right, honor it and protect it.Try it now and your butt will be shipped straight to the jailhouse and you will be labeled a racist.


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

DITTO on that LEEMO
My family as well, they came in through Galveston and many are still in the ElCampo area(VASUTS). Worked very hard as cotton and rice farmers.I wish when i was in school i could have had the option of learning czech, would have been cool , no such privilages back then or now unless i pay for a course in a community college, ummmmm. As usuall the american citizen PAYS for anything they want, no hand outs for us.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

hey gulfpuppy, while i see your point, it is not jus tthe american citizen who has to pay to learn czech lol everyone would have to pay for it lol.

just giving you a hard time


----------



## Oldeman (May 23, 2004)

*Virginia Beach, VA*

A couple of months ago, an ADMITTED ILLEGAL ALIEN was involved in an accident that KILLED two young girls. He was speeding and ran a red light

When he went before the judge, it turned out to be his FOURTH DWI, he had NO drivers license, or insurance.
The judge (who is related to Eggbert Einstein)(not Albert)
released him with no bail and suspended his drivers license. (What drivers license). With no bail, he is free to go anywhere he wants to. That includes fleeing back to Mexico, if he might be facing jail time and then come back to another location and do it all again.

Virginia Beach, VA is also a "safe haven city".

Just what in the devil is our country coming to???????


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Okay. So here we are. May 1, 2007. About 20 of us. 

What can we do? I'm about to loose my mind over this. Ole Jorge Bush should have done something about this already and now it's obvious he's not. 

His administration just set in motion that the Death sentence one of the 'criminal immigrants' that brutall raped and killed those 2 teenagers 14 years ago be overturned, because he didn't get to talk to the Mexican consulate.

He had been here since he was 6 and was 20 when he raped and killed those two girls. He is on death row. The Jorge Bush administration has set the ball in motion to have his sentence overturned. 

So. What can we do??? We tried to elect a conservative representative, that hasn't panned out. What can we.....us 20+ folks do today, tomorrow...to make this happen? I will protest, or whatever it takes. I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired of this ****!!! :headknock


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

well i have not heard anything about this case you speak of mrs tail but look at it from another point of view (this one case) if you are in say germany either legal or not, and you kill someone, you have every right to speak to the consul for the USA in that country. what is the 1st thing you are told to do if in another country and in any type of trouble? go straight to the US embasy. now like i said i dont know this case personally but i know that every person has the right to speak with athorities from their country. just like being denied counsil. it is tough to swollow but it is the truth.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

We can continue writing our respresentatives to let them know illegal immigration is
unacceptable and we demand they do something about it, now!

Let's not forget about the policeman Rodney Johnson who was savagely gunned down by an illegal at the end of last year.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

The *communist party* is meeting today at *College of the Mainland *(of course). They will hold an immigration forum along with the* Latin *
*American Organiztion for immigrant Rights, Mexicanos en Action and the DREAM ACT Leadership Organization*(that's the act that Hillary wants passed so they we can pay for illegals to go to college). This is posted in today's newspaper.

What are the large amounts of American citizens doing today?

Rainy


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

rangerjohn said:


> well i have not heard anything about this case you speak of mrs tail but look at it from another point of view (this one case) if you are in say germany either legal or not, and you kill someone, you have every right to speak to the consul for the USA in that country. what is the 1st thing you are told to do if in another country and in any type of trouble? go straight to the US embasy. now like i said i dont know this case personally but i know that every person has the right to speak with athorities from their country. just like being denied counsil. it is tough to swollow but it is the truth.


He's here illegally and has this right after 14 years. I think not.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I will refrain, No banned camp for me. I wil say 1 thing though (^(^$)*_)*&$##%^&'s.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

Mrschasintail said:


> He's here illegally and has this right after 14 years. I think not.


1st i am not condoning this i am just trying to make a point

well my point is this, whethere here legally or not, he still has the right to see his consul. now after 14 yrs is a moot point, he should have gotten that 14 yrs ago. 
again say you are somewhere, legality is not the issue here, and you murder someone, then you spend 14 yrs in prison waiting to die and you never got a chance to speak with a rep from your country. if he didnt get to speak to the consul 14 yrs ago then it could legally beconsidered a mistrial considering the man didnt get to speak with legal cousil. it is the same thing as being denied a lawyer. or not being informed you have the right to a lawyer.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

these rights you speak of are for AMERICAN citzens. They are not citzens!!!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

rangerjohn said:


> 1st i am not condoning this i am just trying to make a point
> 
> well my point is this, whethere here legally or not, he still has the right to see his consul. now after 14 yrs is a moot point, he should have gotten that 14 yrs ago.
> again say you are somewhere, legality is not the issue here, and you murder someone, then you spend 14 yrs in prison waiting to die and you never got a chance to speak with a rep from your country. if he didnt get to speak to the consul 14 yrs ago then it could legally beconsidered a mistrial considering the man didnt get to speak with legal cousil. it is the same thing as being denied a lawyer. or not being informed you have the right to a lawyer.


When he crossed that river illegally he gave up all his rights.


----------



## GrooveDog (Nov 12, 2005)

The illegals will take this state, and country over if the bleeding heart Liberals don't get their heads out of their butt and stand up and say NO to illegal immigration. I burns my butt that our politicians are more worried about being politcally correct and not offending someone that the well being of our country.....dammit, you just had to get me started !


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

My point being that the american tax payers are paying to have the schools teach spanish.There is no option for say czech, it would be another EXTRA out of my pocket.My mother could,nt speak english when she was a child in school and czech speaking classes were'nt offered in order for the ENLISH speaking students to be better able to communicate with HER as SPANISH is offered nowadays to help english speaking students, teachers,ect commuicate with the spanish speaking ONLY student,teachers ,ect...Mom worked VERY hard from first grade on to learn the english language .I just think it has been shoved too harddown our throats as U.S. citizens to learn spanish.I also can;t ever recall having seen any instruction written in czech on food, medicine,cleaning, ect...products. Just another point as to why we are so frustrated.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

No...he got here when he was 6...he committed the crime when he was 20!!


----------



## Oldeman (May 23, 2004)

*An Idea*

Whenever an ILLEGAL ALIEN gets help from the U.S. (AFDC, WIC, FREE SCHOOLING, ETC.), we either send a bill to Mexico to pay for it or deduct it from the foreign aid we are sending to Mexico or other South American countries.

If they don't pay, then we cut off the foreign aid, period.

If they don't like that, then clear cut an area 75 yards wide next to the river/border and place snipers every 100 yards apart in concrete bunkers. When they see someone trying to get across fire ONE warning shot in front of them. If they don't turn back, then terminate them.

I know that is a radical idea but it is the same thing that Mexico does on it's southern border. If they do it, why can't we?

If you think for one nano-second that we would have the same "rights" if we were illegal aliens in Mexico as they have here, think again. Just Google rights of illegal aliens in Mexico and see what you get.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Another point to ponder.

*Why did the City of Houston authorize a march permit for 4:30 pm on a weekday in downtown Houston???

*It's must be one of the protest organizer's goals to disrupt the lives of
as many as possible to push their ill conceived demands. Just like in the
janitor's protest which snarled traffic for hours because hired protesters
blocked the streets.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

well for all of those who say these people who have no rights, look up the bill of rights, they speak of ALL MEN legal or not. and again i say this, if you were in another country and did something wrong the "rights" you have as a US citizen are a moot point, you are given the rights of the people of the country you are in.

so you say he was illegal and has no rights, well then lets just lock him up with no trial at all. he doesnt need a lawyer, for that mater, lets just let the family of the young lady have him like a dog.

common since people. swimming the border doesnt make you less of a person, it just adds a charge to the list.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Why do you keep trying to defend the illegal aliens, RJ? They have no *right* to be here in the first place.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

GulfPuppy said:


> My point being that the american tax payers are paying to have the schools teach spanish.There is no option for say czech, it would be another EXTRA out of my pocket.My mother could,nt speak english when she was a child in school and czech speaking classes were'nt offered in order for the ENLISH speaking students to be better able to communicate with HER as SPANISH is offered nowadays to help english speaking students, teachers,ect commuicate with the spanish speaking ONLY student,teachers ,ect...Mom worked VERY hard from first grade on to learn the english language .I just think it has been shoved too harddown our throats as U.S. citizens to learn spanish.I also can;t ever recall having seen any instruction written in czech on food, medicine,cleaning, ect...products. Just another point as to why we are so frustrated.


like i said i understand your point and i was just messin with ya.

but on this point, when i was in school, we had options of learning spanish, french, and german and from what i understand there are a few more added to the list now. it is not like they are just teaching spanish and it is still an elective. now o nthe other hand the kids today who dont speak english have to take "english as a second language" classes. my wife had to take this class at TEXAS A&M even though her english is better then mine.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

not less of a person but it makes you a criminal!!! I got arrested in Mexico for a small pocket knife when I was 16. it cost 1800 dollars and two days in jail. I got 1 cup of brown water in two days. Thats what I call good treat ment.


----------



## Oldeman (May 23, 2004)

rangerjohn said:


> well for all of those who say these people who have no rights, look up the bill of rights, they speak of ALL MEN legal or not. and again i say this, if you were in another country and did something wrong the "rights" you have as a US citizen are a moot point, you are given the rights of the people of the country you are in.


If you are busted in Mexico, you have NO RIGHTS. You would be lucky if you talked to the American Consul after 6 months, if at all. Then all they'll tell you is good luck, they WON'T hire you a lawyer and then pay for it.
There are are considered guilty until proven innocent.
Check it out, I have.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

what was this thread about,, oh,, Sorry for your loss Outcast. These protest are ridiculous!


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

Your point taken RJ, any comments on the product labeling? : ))


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I would bet that lots of arrests could be made by INS if they visited that rally in LA and did their job. I am sure someone would say that is racist. I say it is LEO's doing their job at hand. You have my permission to use all my tax money for enforcing laws!


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

Oldeman said:


> If you are busted in Mexico, you have NO RIGHTS. You would be lucky if you talked to the American Consul after 6 months, if at all. Then all they'll tell you is good luck, they WON'T hire you a lawyer and then pay for it.
> There are are considered guilty until proven innocent.
> Check it out, I have.


completely un true
this is an old "wives tale"
i have had a couple run ins with the law in mexico myself. you know you would not need to bother with the consul because for soem cash you can get out of everything there.

look at the situation with dog the bounty hunter. he is still facing issues with mexico but one of the 1st things they did was let him speak to the US embasy and consul.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Our countrys position on illegals............................


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

GulfPuppy said:


> Your point taken RJ, any comments on the product labeling? : ))


product lableing? i am assuming you speak of things liek the spanish dictionary?
well these things are private companies and they have the right to label as they see fit. they see that the hispanic population is growing both legal and not and so they are just "doing good business" by sending things out in spanish.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Bending over backwards to cater to people who refuse to learn our language is more like it


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Break time to lower the blood pressure


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Looks like Atlanta has got it right:



> *No rallies were planned in Atlanta*, where 50,000 marched last year, because many immigrants were afraid of the raids and of a new state law set to take effect in July. The law requires verification that adults seeking non-emergency state-administered benefits are in the country legally, sanctions employers who knowingly hire illegal immigrants, and requires police to check the immigration status of people they arrest.


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

what you said MEGABITE.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Hey How can we send greenies to Atlanta! :cheers:



ShadMan said:


> Looks like Atlanta has got it right:


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

MEGABITE said:


> Bending over backwards to cater to people who refuse to learn our language is more like it


marketing thats all it is. its all about the almighty $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

no mater how much they send back, they spend a ton here too.
by the way, i send things to my family in guatemala all the time. it may not be cash but still it is sent, fueling both economies!!!!!!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Good for you


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> Hey How can we send greenies to Atlanta! :cheers:


Its not greenies we need to send to Atlanta, its........................ 

Here come the red dots, relax yall Im just funnin.


----------



## TRIPLE (Jan 25, 2006)

You know I have sat here for the last hour and read every one of the comments that have been posted. I agree with atleast 90% of them. The only problem is, I have yet to read anything about an actual solution to the problem. I am not trying to start any **** especially since I as well do not have a plausible solution. Through reading this entire thread I was hoping to see a post of something that was either currently in place that I could get involved in or something that was in the makes. 

One of my biggest complaints is how is it that they can assemble hundreds of thousands of peaple to march in the streets demanding their rights, and it is advertised on the tv and all over the news. If we as law biding tax payers want to advertise a march or assembley for the opposite reasons then it's squashed. You don't see it all over the news or in the newspaper. If you do see it then it is portrayed as a racist act. 

If any one that is reading or contributing to this thread has an actual way that all the people that feel like there is a problem with the current way things are going in this country then please post it up.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

TRIPLE said:


> If we as law biding tax payers want to advertise a march or assembley for the opposite reasons then it's squashed. You don't see it all over the news or in the newspaper. If you do see it then it is portrayed as a racist act.
> 
> .


well, I doubt you will ever hear of it or see it do to your statement that happens to be pure fact!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

TRIPLE said:


> You know I have sat here for the last hour and read every one of the comments that have been posted. I agree with atleast 90% of them. The only problem is, I have yet to read anything about an actual solution to the problem. I am not trying to start any **** especially since I as well do not have a plausible solution. Through reading this entire thread I was hoping to see a post of something that was either currently in place that I could get involved in or something that was in the makes.
> 
> One of my biggest complaints is how is it that they can assemble hundreds of thousands of peaple to march in the streets demanding their rights, and it is advertised on the tv and all over the news. If we as law biding tax payers want to advertise a march or assembley for the opposite reasons then it's squashed. You don't see it all over the news or in the newspaper. If you do see it then it is portrayed as a racist act.
> 
> _* If any one that is reading or contributing to this thread has an actual way that all the people that feel like there is a problem with the current way things are going in this country then please post it up*_.


What did you just say?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> What did you just say?


first paragraph sure contradicts the third. LOL


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Brother. 

First, RangerJohn is correct. People in the United States of America have mostly all the same rights under the constitution regardless of their status. There are a few exceptions. Running for office, voting, owning firearms (convicted felons), etc. But not many. 

I don't know where consulate visitations for accused falls comes into play with regard to due process. But IF this guy was DENIED DUE PROCESS, that ruling has to be vacated or overturned. Because if the state can get away with denying him with no consequences, they will deny you and I.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

TRIPLE said:


> You know I have sat here for the last hour and read every one of the comments that have been posted. I agree with atleast 90% of them. The only problem is, I have yet to read anything about an actual solution to the problem. I am not trying to start any **** especially since I as well do not have a plausible solution. Through reading this entire thread I was hoping to see a post of something that was either currently in place that I could get involved in or something that was in the makes.
> 
> One of my biggest complaints is how is it that they can assemble hundreds of thousands of peaple to march in the streets demanding their rights, and it is advertised on the tv and all over the news. If we as law biding tax payers want to advertise a march or assembley for the opposite reasons then it's squashed. You don't see it all over the news or in the newspaper. If you do see it then it is portrayed as a racist act.
> 
> If any one that is reading or contributing to this thread has an actual way that all the people that feel like there is a problem with the current way things are going in this country then please post it up.


well the reason you see this advertised is not the people involved i nteh rally but the organizers, groups lile LULAC, this is all tehy do, it is what they do for a living so to speak. they organize these types of things for publicity and then take "collections" to support the funding. al lthe time the people at LULAC get rich. just like people like jessie jackson. or even quanel x. guy is making SOOOO MUCH MONEY off of these type of things.

now if somone where to start an organization to do the opposite, that would be a start, and things of this nature would have to be their only job.
but then again, wasnt that what the KKK was origionally started for?

see these groups have been going to long and the govt is afraid of groups liek this that the anti suporters have little or no chance.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Solution:

1. Dig a huge deep trench between the US and Mexico.

2. Transfer the dirt from the trench to New Orleans to build it up to prevent serious hurricane damage.

3. Transfer Alligators from New Orleans to trench on border.


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

..lol... Sounds like a good plan to me. : ))


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

Levelwind said:


> Brother.
> 
> First, RangerJohn is correct. People in the United States of America have mostly all the same rights under the constitution regardless of their status. There are a few exceptions. Running for office, voting, owning firearms (convicted felons), etc. But not many.
> 
> I don't know where consulate visitations for accused falls comes into play with regard to due process. But IF this guy was DENIED DUE PROCESS, that ruling has to be vacated or overturned. Because if the state can get away with denying him with no consequences, they will deny you and I.


finnally someone under stood what i was trying to get accross.

got to see both sides of the arguement


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Esta pisada todavía va? ¿Hey Brice que consigues que el edificio pintara?


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

I guess this conversation is over


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Na there just trying to figure out what I just wrote, and so am I :biggrin: 

Stupid Google:headknock


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Esta pisada todavía va? ¿Hey Brice que consigues que el edificio pintara?


01000010011100100110100101100011011001010010110000100000011100000111001001101111011001100110100101110011011010000010000001110111011010010110110001101100001000000111000001100001011010010110111001110100001000000110100101110100001000000110011001101111011100100010000001111001011011110111010100100001


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

I'll have an answer soon.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

you siad,,, 

This footstep still goes? Hey Brice that you obtain that the building painted?


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

The solution is to limit the amount of Legal Aliens are allowed in and if you are caught here illegally then bill their COO. If they don't pay take it from their foreign aid until they clean it up. It's OUR Governments responsibility. Like I said before you will not hear anything on this from any presidential canidates. You can take it to the bank. 

It's true that the USA has no offical language, but do business over seas and you will see most learn english because the AMERICAN DOLLAR runs everything and if you want some of it you better be able to communicate in english.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Guess other people have the same thoughts I do. The solution to the problem is probably out of our reach.

If noone will just say NO to illegals then we continue to build a fine economy for them. Don't we all have work to do???? We have people to support! BACK TO WORK! sheesh!


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

Fish-a-mon said:


> The solution is to limit the amount of Legal Aliens are allowed in and if you are caught here illegally then bill their COO. If they don't pay take it from their foreign aid until they clean it up. It's OUR Governments responsibility. Like I said before you will not hear anything on this from any presidential canidates. You can take it to the bank.
> 
> It's true that the USA has no offical language, but do business over seas and you will see most learn english because the AMERICAN DOLLAR runs everything and if you want some of it you better be able to communicate in english.


i am curious if the american dollar runs every thing then why is the euro worth more or the yen.

english is the widest spoken language world wide becasue there is more money in english speaking countries but not just becasue of america. 
places like england south africa, australia, USA, canada and so on. the thing is countries like england went around the world and concored places and so when they did they forced everyone to learn from them. like india lets say. 
japan has a lot of english becasue they lost the war.
same for germany.

teh american dollar used to be the biggest form of cureny but has been in decline for years. 20+ years.

the idea you post is interesting though.

i personally think teh sales tax over income tax is the best begining or starting point.
atleast we get some working capital to move along.


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

This about says it all and unfortantely it might have to come down to this

_That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles, and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness._

_Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn, that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object, evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future security._


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Whew! I finally caught up with this thread!!

RJ, the yen is weaker...even though the Japanese have been fighting DEFLATION for years. The Euro is overvalued against the dollar. I travel to Europe once a month (I'm in Germany right now)...believe me, the Euro is overvalued and will come down in the future (but for me, it's great, cause it makes my product "cheaper" in Europe!) The dollar is still the standard because the US still has the largest economy in the world (although the EU shares a common currency, it does NOT share a single economy)

Ok, you guys want solutions? I wrote this on my blog last year:

http://goatchze.blogspot.com/

Check it out, I think it's pretty good. I'm not going to say there are things I would change about the plan today...it's just an idea.

You guys should see CNN's international coverage of the rallies over in the US! All they mention is that "the US is breaking up families" because the mother gets deported (she's illegal) and has the OPTION for her kids to stay with another guardian or go back with her to Mexico. Of course, the kids opt to stay, the family is "broken up". CNN never mentions that the reason the family is being broken up is that mom was here illegally.

My big gripe is that being born here shouldn't automatically make you a citizen. You should get that once your parents are here long enough to LEGALLY become citizens.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Yup! If a cat has kittens in the oven, ya dont call em biscuts!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Sorry, if you're interested, on my blog, you need to scroll down to "The System is Down - Fixes to Resolve Illegal Immigration"


----------



## Oldeman (May 23, 2004)

rangerjohn said:


> completely un true
> this is an old "wives tale"
> i have had a couple run ins with the law in mexico myself. you know you would not need to bother with the consul because for soem cash you can get out of everything there.
> 
> look at the situation with dog the bounty hunter. he is still facing issues with mexico but one of the 1st things they did was let him speak to the US embasy and consul.


Lets see now. The only thing that you're right on is IF you have enough money, you can get out of anything. I'm glad that you have enough money to get out of your problems there..

Old wives tale, there are people in Mexican jails who have been there for 6+ months and have not seen the consul yet, maybe because they are not famous enough. The only thing the consul will do is to recommend a lawyer but they WON'T hire them for you or pay for them for you. If you think that is bad, just check out countries in the far East where one seed of marjuana (sp?) is a death sentence.

BTW, the U.S.A. is the only country in the world that I know of where you are INNOCENT until PROVEN guilty. My info is several years old but I'll research it and get back to you in a day or two, that other countries you are GUILTY until proven INNOCENT. That's why their conviction rate is almost 100%.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

well again , i have had my share of run ins with mexican police back when i was young. and at 17-19 yrs old you rarely have "enough money" to do much of anything.

now on the other hand my wife is from a thrid world country and so i can take it on pretty good authority that whileyes there probably some people in a mexican jail for a few months, this is not the norm. unless you did something very serious in which case your consul is not going to help all that m,uch and you are most likely right that they will suggest a lawyer and no they will not pay for it. a few days in jail maybe a few months not realistic in this day. maybe back in the day but not today.

and as for the US BEING THE ONLY "INNOCENT UNTIL PROOVEN GUILTY" this is also not completely true. while this is the norm for any "democratic" society. most modern countries are this way. at least in spirit if not in practice. 


Oldeman said:


> Lets see now. The only thing that you're right on is IF you have enough money, you can get out of anything. I'm glad that you have enough money to get out of your problems there..
> 
> Old wives tale, there are people in Mexican jails who have been there for 6+ months and have not seen the consul yet, maybe because they are not famous enough. The only thing the consul will do is to recommend a lawyer but they WON'T hire them for you or pay for them for you. If you think that is bad, just check out countries in the far East where one seed of marjuana (sp?) is a death sentence.
> 
> BTW, the U.S.A. is the only country in the world that I know of where you are INNOCENT until PROVEN guilty. My info is several years old but I'll research it and get back to you in a day or two, that other countries you are GUILTY until proven INNOCENT. That's why their conviction rate is almost 100%.


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Who knows about our (Texas') boarders opening up to the 18 wheelers and truck traffic few weeks ago?
They are allowed to go anywhere in Tx. with their load for distribution. The previous policy they came into the state 20 miles and offload their goods. We loaded them onto our trucks and take them to market or where ever. Of course their boarders didn't open up to us, that is planned for the future. No set date. The trucks are supposedly inspected when they enter the state, but judging from our track record on every other boarder procedure, it won't be long before they inspections are half arse.
I heard this a few weeks ago on a radio show. I think it was the Chris Baker Show. He called Congressman Ted Poe and was discussing this. Congressman Poe said we don't need this. The previous plan worked just fine. But we are doing it to be good neighbors in the name of free trade. Just more fuel for the fire.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

Outcast said:


> Unfortunately no. I have already made arrangements for a better equipped system with a silent alarm. The CHIT's gonna hit the fan if they come again! Think I'll hang a "Thank you, come again" sign on the building.


Wish we could tell when they would come back I would love to stake it out with you Then net those Dumb A**** then duct tape them like that guy did the pigs. then spray paint them.


----------



## yim11 (Feb 5, 2007)

Just found my dead horse beating stick.....

I like to break it down to the core for perspective - these people made a conscious CHOICE to break the law. Their first act in the country is criminal. Everyone on earth has the option to choose right or wrong. A choice was made. If the choice is to break the law, then there are specific consequences for that choice. No expectation of rights/funds/opportunities should be expected beyond that currently granted to criminals.

If the systems is broken and encourages people to make a bad choice then as many have mentioned, fix the system. Otherwise, we must ensure those specific consequences for breaking the law are enforced as much as possible.


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

Sounds logical.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

I had the same thing happen to my building a couple of months a-go..
i ordered this chemical on the net,it gets that **** off like a charm.
Let me know if you need it..i'll be more than happy to help.

RL


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Oldeman said:


> BTW, the U.S.A. is the only country in the world that I know of where you are INNOCENT until PROVEN guilty.


Good Lord. Y'all need to get out more. The principal of Presumptive Innocence is embodied in the Bible (Leviticus), was codified by the Greeks and the Romans, and is basic principal of the legal system in most civilized countries.

The dollar in circulation probably represent more real wealth than any other single currency, but with regard to the value of one dollar to one (something else) the buck hasn't been "king" for a long time. I was in England in the early seventies when the exchange rate was about $1.60 per Pound Sterling. And of course now there is the Euro, and the Kroner, and probably a few more.

The U.S. is probably still the greatest country on earth, and the best place for MOST people to live, but it's time to wake up and quit looking down our noses at other places. Travel Europe. Spend some time in Norway. There are some very nice places indeed with some very happy people who'd laugh at you if you suggested trading places. And not out of ignorance - most of them have been in the U.S.

The weak dollar right now isn't altogether a bad thing, either. Our exports are going to be very affordable in Europe and New York City retailers are stocking up for an invasion this summer as people come from Europe to buy cheap (inexpensive) American goods.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

yim11 said:


> This guy seems to have found a solution:
> 
> http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=1089888345


Funny Stuff!


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

yaeh that guy is a real jack*** he is gonna end up getting killed

http://www.yikers.com/video_the_amazing_racist_is_back.html


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

I agree, Ive never seen him before. I know a few people that would kill him for doing a lot less than some of that stuff.



rangerjohn said:


> yaeh that guy is a real jack*** he is gonna end up getting killed
> 
> http://www.yikers.com/video_the_amazing_racist_is_back.html


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Thanks for the support bro! Did I post this video yet??????????????????



Batboy0068 said:


> Wish we could tell when they would come back I would love to stake it out with you Then net those Dumb A**** then duct tape them like that guy did the pigs. then spray paint them.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

sorry to hear about your troubles bro....

Everybody needs to take the time (45 sec) and watch the rush video clip.

good luck and dont take no chiat from them bastages.


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

From a Florida kayaking board: Unlimited immigration is a bad thing, ask an American indian.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Amazing what a bunch of scumbag, *** kissing politicians and greedy corporate execs that hire slave labor from Mexico can do to a country, isn't it? About time for us Texans to secede and start our own country. We close off ALL the borders, train the illegals we already have here to fight and speak English or go back to Mexico. If they refuse to fight or learn english they get shot on the spot and left for coyote fodder, then see how much land the New Republic of Texas can acquire from what's left of the 47 contiguous states since the morons in charge are giving it away anyhow. Should be a cinch.
*
*


----------



## jdkliesing (Nov 9, 2006)

I posted this about an hour ago start signing it people there is 24,373 members of this sight this should be signed that many times!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=117362


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

if your in the us and an ilegal or going through the steps to become legal,and crying about how long it takes and how much it cost and how the gov is screwing around b****** about how things work here, take your arse back where your from,you should feel privileged to be here and if your not why are you here then? i'm hispanic,mexican,mexican american, born and raised right here in houston tx my parents were born here in texas too,my dad served 7 years in vietnam 196 light enfintry brigade they both speak perfect english also i speak spanish and english when i go to mexico i speak spanish and when i'm here i speak english i don't go to mexico and expect for all the public place to understand english! i would not move to mexico and expect the schools to be in english either! just tired of these outsiders coming here and crying about things they would'nt dream of in their own country. sorry for ramblin' on.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Did you see the Houston pro-illegal protest on the news last night? Only about 75 people showed up. How embarrassing.


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

Profish00 said:


> Na there just trying to figure out what I just wrote, and so am I :biggrin:
> 
> Stupid Google:headknock


me gusto esto,pero estoy de acuerd con blue water ho,los caimanes teinen que comer tambien.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)




----------



## megjur (Jan 4, 2006)

Illegal immigration is the perfect example of the slippery slope argument. Enter the country illegally and ignore that law. Then ignore the law that says you need a driver license and insurance. Then ignore the laws regarding fishing licenses too...since this is a fishing site. Then ignore any other laws that are too inconvenient for you to follow..and don't worry about the added cost to all those sucker citizens paying taxes and obeying the law, they'll pick up the tab. Then of course, to add insult to injury, lets all protest and DEMAND more things we are not entitled too!


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

cat. said:


> if your in the us and an ilegal or going through the steps to become legal,and crying about how long it takes and how much it cost and how the gov is screwing around b****** about how things work here, take your arse back where your from,you should feel privileged to be here and if your not why are you here then?


you know this is the second person who has said this, and this reallly ****** me off. now while i can agree that if you are not supposed to be here as in "illegal" then you have no right to complain, but if you are going about things the right way and doing it legally then you have every right as anyone else who is here legally.

when you go to the drivers license office and the line is out the door, do you complain about the wait? i am sure you do. it is the same thing if you want to drive then stop b******* and stand in line. right??? but you still complain and noone tells you "if you dont like it then leave.
now i was born and raised here in texas, and my grandparents where born in colorado, and thier parents where born in kansas and thier parents where born in holland and everyone born here spoke or speaks english, that is besides the point. now like i told the last person who posted the "if you dont like it" bomb, I DONT LIKE IT where are you gonna tell me to go. since i am the one who had to do the paper work to get my wife here from a latin american country LEGALLY. and the process is one of the worst there are.

you can tell those people who are illegal and not trying to go back where they came from but if you are here legally, and working on becoming permanent then you have every right to complain about the system becasue you are part of the system just like me.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

John just a question Why did you have to do all the paper work? Did your wife have to do any?


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

RJ, you did it again. The comment was "if you are here ILLEGALLY, you have no right to complain". That person is breaking the law. 

It doesn't have anything to do with what you had to do to get your wife here LEGALLY. The process is completely hosed with red tape for sure. 

My wife came from Veitnam. She is a legal reident alien (Green Card). She has been here since 1975. She did not know English when she arrived. She wasn't given a choice of being taught in veitnamese, she had to learn in english. Her family had to be sponsered as well.

My point is if you are here ILLEGALLY you are a criminal period. If you are going through the correct process then you can gripe about the process that it takes.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

well legally becasue i am a citezen then i have to sponsor her to make her legal through marriage. so i have to do the paperwork to sponsor her. she did have to do some of the paperwork but the majority of it is on the "sponsor" not the "sponsee" (is that a word? lol) 
i even have to go through a background check and things to be "approved" to be a sponsor. 

samething, she was here on a student visa to go to A&M and then she got a job and the home builder she worked for had to sponsor her work visa and then i had to sponsor her as her husband for her green card.

now there are other ways to go about this porcess if say she were single and trying to come here legally but they are even more difficult and conveluded. after about 2.5 yrs of BS paper pushing to do it the "easy way" i can immagine why people dont finish going about it the other ways,


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

like i said, if some illegal don't like it ,then leave!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thanks John I didn't know all that


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

Fish-a-mon said:


> RJ, you did it again. The comment was "if you are here ILLEGALLY, you have no right to complain". That person is breaking the law.
> 
> It doesn't have anything to do with what you had to do to get your wife here LEGALLY. The process is completely hosed with red tape for sure.
> 
> ...


i understand the point and am not arguing this point, what i am tired of reading is the "if you dont like it go back where you came from" bomb in regard to teh people going about things the right way. as i said illegal is just that, illegal but there have been 2 or 3 posts regarding people doing the proper paperwork and going about things the right waybut are complaining (myself included) about how much BS is involved in said paperwork. then those people doing the right thing to become legal citizens are catching a "if you dont like it go back where you came from" blast.

that is total BS


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

What does that have to do with the protests?


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

well megabite it really doesnt have anything to do directly but then again what does the protest have to do with the man getting his wall painted on?

maybe we ALL need to get back on topic here.

AGREED?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

So its ok if someone highjacks the thread and go one direction for somebody else to highjack the thread and go another direction ???


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Yes, let's step off our soapboxes. AGREED.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

rangerjohn said:


> I DONT LIKE IT where are you gonna tell me to go. since i am the one who had to do the paper work to get my wife here from a latin american country LEGALLY. and the process is one of the worst there are.


Next time marry an American woman. Then you won't have to do as much paperwork - until the divorce.

Not an expert, but I have sponsored a couple of I-9 (? it's been a while) workers. What an incredibly complex, costly and time consuming process it SEEMS to be just to get a green card, nevermind citizenship. I think there has to be a better way, and that SOME of the illegal problem is due to the frustration of people from other countries who would prefer to do things correctly but don't see waiting for ten years and spending tens of thousands of dollars. Now if it HAS to be that difficult, well, then it does. But I really doubt we get much "value" from it in the quality of immigrants.

I can ALSO understand the resentment of people like cat. whose folks put up with all that and did it right and now they hear other people whining about it. It's kind of like if you go through basic training as a first step in the Military and then they started letting people in without it.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

well there will be no devorce, i met the woman i will spend the rest of my life with.

the process could be fixed and would not be difficult. step one, when you recieve the paperwork (by you i mean the us govt) you go through every page and find mistakes to be corrected on every page then send them all back at once with a list of corrections to be made. that is a great begining. as it is now, they read petition #1 and find mistakes, then send EVERYTHING back with out even opening anything else. so you make the needed corrections, then send EVERYTHING BACK then they check petition #1 again and then move on to #2. this happens on EVERY petition and i had 5 petitions. 
they dont open anything or take your check until it is ALL done.

the other thing that made a ton of since to me is the fact that i had to have origionals and state certified copies of my birth certificate. not just one copy but 3. now this is fine and all except the only place you can get them is from austin and you have to pay like $25 per and then it takes 3-4 weeks to get them. and in our case, they dont tell you until each faze of the oporation so you have to get one, then 3-4 months later, you have to get another, then 6 months later you have to get another.

then when it is all said and done, yo uget them all back and they are STAPPLED TOGETHER. why???

these are just a few of the issues i ran into.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Bimini Twisted said:


> Amazing what a bunch of scumbag, *** kissing politicians and greedy corporate execs that hire slave labor from Mexico can do to a country, isn't it? About time for us Texans to secede and start our own country. We close off ALL the borders, train the illegals we already have here to fight and speak English or go back to Mexico. If they refuse to fight or learn english they get shot on the spot and left for coyote fodder, then see how much land the New Republic of Texas can acquire from what's left of the 47 contiguous states since the morons in charge are giving it away anyhow. Should be a cinch.


 This was said "tongue in cheek" by the way, with just a tad of sarcasm thrown in on the side for good measure. Had to clarify that before somebody took the ball, ran with it, and blamed me for starting it.

Rick


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

Bimini Twisted said:


> This was said "tongue in cheek" by the way, with just a tad of sarcasm thrown in on the side for good measure. Had to clarify that before somebody took the ball, ran with it, and blamed me for starting it.
> 
> Rick


no problem


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

by the way, (this is the last thing from me on the rally and imigration)
does anyone know why the rally was yesterday?
why yesterday and not last week or next week but may 1st?

it is labor day in latin america.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Funny they would choose their Labor Day instead of ours. Yet another example of the refusal to assimilate, IMO


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

El Cazador said:


> Guys...
> 
> It's Holland, not Hooland or Holand!


LMAO!


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

you know my mother in law is a ceo of a US bank in central america and they take ONLY american holidays there. they worked yesterday while most of guatemala was off for laborday.

my wife went to the colejio americana or american school and they took ONLY american holidays off not guatemalan holidays.

sounds like things go both ways.


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

thats what you call, not a weekend warrior but, a weekend citezen,their a citezen when it's convenient. this is for mr.megabite sorry i did'nt quote


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

Oldeman said:


> A couple of months ago, an ADMITTED ILLEGAL ALIEN was involved in an accident that KILLED two young girls. He was speeding and ran a red light
> 
> When he went before the judge, it turned out to be his FOURTH DWI, he had NO drivers license, or insurance.
> The judge (who is related to Eggbert Einstein)(not Albert)
> ...


If that story is true, surely the "process" would have resulted in that judge being disbarred and removed from the bench!

Any follow up?

Please excuse my lateness to this discussion....


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

Mrschasintail said:


> Okay. So here we are. May 1, 2007. About 20 of us.
> 
> What can we do? I'm about to loose my mind over this. Ole Jorge Bush should have done something about this already and now it's obvious he's not.
> 
> ...


Actually MrsC, his sentence was commuted to life in prison. However, the US Supreme Court agreed to hear the case.

Unfortunately, I've read speculation that the bigger issue to be resolved -in lieu of his punishment- will be States' rights vs. Federal in complying with international treaties, ie Geneva convention etc.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Did someone say Illegal Aliens,,,,,,,




























?????????

Help!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

rangerjohn said:


> sounds like things go both ways.


 The difference is, these protesters are demanding to be Americans yet they
contradict themselves constantly by refusing to learn our language and
taking the day off to celebrate a foreign holiday, etc.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Amen!



MEGABITE said:


> The difference is, these protesters are demanding to be Americans yet they
> contradict themselves constantly by refusing to learn our language and
> taking the day off to celebrate a foreign holiday, etc.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Ditto! want you to change not them.
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MEGABITE again.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> The difference is, these protesters are demanding to be Americans yet they
> contradict themselves constantly by refusing to learn our language and
> taking the day off to celebrate a foreign holiday, etc.


they don't want to be American's...why would they. then they would have to pay for the stuff they now get for free!


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

I've really tried to stay out of this one, but....

RangerJohn, you're right that the citizenship process itself is probably very convoluted. It's a Government process and I would expect nothing less. Add to that the fact that the employees processing your paperwork are about half brain-dead, and what you get is a multi-year process that could probably be completed in months if you were given proper direction. I've seen this first hand many, many times because I work for the Government. 

I went ahead and signed the petition too. I don't think it will help, but it sure as heck can't hurt either. The fact of the matter is this: the immigration laws will never change as long as low cost, hard working labor is needed. Most young Americans are lazy and spoiled rotten and wouldn't mow a lawn or swing a hammer for a living no matter what the pay. And the ones that would do it will demand medical insurance, vision coverage, and 401ks :tongue: and it would end up costing $500 a week to have a lawn mowed. I don't even want to think about what a new home would cost. Don't get me wrong, I don't like paying for illegals' medical care. I don't like them protesting for rights in MY country. I don't like the fact that they won't learn our language. But our government will continue to allow it to happen because there's a demand for low cost labor in this country, and a low supply of it from the legal Americans.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

KMaryP said:


> I've really tried to stay out of this one, but....
> 
> RangerJohn, you're right that the citizenship process itself is probably very convoluted. It's a Government process and I would expect nothing less. Add to that the fact that the employees processing your paperwork are about half brain-dead, and what you get is a multi-year process that could probably be completed in months if you were given proper direction. I've seen this first hand many, many times because I work for the Government.
> 
> I went ahead and signed the petition too. I don't think it will help, but it sure as heck can't hurt either. The fact of the matter is this: the immigration laws will never change as long as low cost, hard working labor is needed. Most young Americans are lazy and spoiled rotten and wouldn't mow a lawn or swing a hammer for a living no matter what the pay. And the ones that would do it will demand medical insurance, vision coverage, and 401ks :tongue: and it would end up costing $500 a week to have a lawn mowed. I don't even want to think about what a new home would cost. Don't get me wrong, I don't like paying for illegals' medical care. I don't like them protesting for rights in MY country. I don't like the fact that they won't learn our language. But our government will continue to allow it to happen because there's a demand for low cost labor in this country, and a low supply of it from the legal Americans.


I have to agree that the majority of Government processes I've been involved with have been slow - and overly complex. But I haven't seen a lot of brain dead behaviour, especially from the Federal employees I mostly work with. What I've usually seen are some pretty bright people who are often frustrated by those same processes and wish they could expedite things without getting fired for it.

And lawns get mowed and homes built in places like New England and the Upper Midwest - where there aren't (yet) large labor pools of illegal aliens. I know because I spend a fair amount of time there, and I have best friends in construction. Who do you suppose builds those houses? Mostly American citizens. And no, they don't work for slave wages, in unsafe conditions, and they generally have some benefits (insurance). You don't think they deserve them? Go be a master electrician or a trim carpenter or a plumber for a day or two.

We've outsourced our manufacturing jobs. We're outsourcing all the customer service and engineering work we possibly can as fast as we can. And we want to legalize, or turn a blind eye to illegal immigration so we can have slave laborers doing the rest of it. It's all about the corporate bottom line. I have two children, both military veterans, who've swung plenty of hammers and mowed plenty of lawns, who are neither lazy nor spoiled. And most of their friends are the same way.

"The jobs no American will do" is a myth Bush and his cronies in Corporate America want you to believe. Like NAFTA is good for us. Like the TransAmerica Corridor is going to improve our standard of living.

Don't drink the Kool-Aid.


----------



## wpf (Jun 7, 2006)

I received this in an email this morning. Thought I would share it.
This puts everything in perspective...

I bought a bird feeder. I hung it on my back porch and filled it with

> seed. Within a week we had hundreds of birds taking advantage of the

> continuous flow of free and easily accessible food.

>

>

> But then the birds started building nests in the boards of the patio,

> above the table, and next to the barbecue.

>

> Then came the poop. It was everywhere: on the patio

> tile, the chairs,

> the table...everywhere.

>

> Then some of the birds turned mean:

>

>

> They would dive bomb me and try to peck me even

> though I had fed them

> out of my own pocket.

>

> And others birds were boisterous and loud: They sat

> on the feeder and

> squawked and screamed at all hours of the day and

> night and demanded

> that I fill it when it got low on food.

>

> After a while, I couldn't even sit on my own back

> porch anymore. I

> took down the bird feeder and in three days the

> birds were gone.

>

> I cleaned up their mess and took down the many nests

> they had built

> all over the patio. Soon, the back yard was like it

> used to

> be...quite, serene and no one demanding their rights

> to a free meal.

>

> Now lets see...our government gives out free food,

> subsidized

> housing, free medical care, free education and

> allows anyone born

> here to be a automatic citizen.

>

> Then the illegals came by the tens of thousands.

> Suddenly our taxes

> went up to pay for free services; small apartments

> are housing 5

> families: you have to wait 6 hours to be seen by an

> emergency room

> doctor: your child's 2nd grade class is behind other

> schools because

> over half the class doesn't speak English:

>

> Corn Flakes now come in a bilingual box; I have to

> press "one" to

> hear my bank talk to me in English, and people

> waving flags other

> than "Old Glory" are squawking and screaming in the

> streets,

> demanding more rights and free liberties.

>

> Maybe it's time for the government to take down

> the bird feeder.

>

>

>


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I got the same email.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

If they can rally a million people to demand rights here, Why can't they rally a million people to FIX thier screwed country? They had it thier way in Mexico and you see what happens.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

I got a different e-mail it read " muchos gracias, dumb gringos"


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

My apologies for making the broad statement that most young Americans are spoiled and lazy. It's not right for me to make assumptions about the rest of the country, let alone Texas, based on my limited view of the world from here in League City. My apologies.

Why won't Americans rally to protest the illegals? If thousands can gather to watch a professional sporting event...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

KMaryP said:


> Why Americans won't rally to protest the illegals? If thousands can gather to watch a professional sporting event...


Because it would take all US American to do it. Jessie and the rest won't rally together do to the fact they would loose credibility for standing with all Americans. If just one race out of All Americans did it it would be racist.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

Levelwind said:


> I have to agree that the majority of Government processes I've been involved with have been slow - and overly complex. But I haven't seen a lot of brain dead behaviour, especially from the Federal employees I mostly work with. What I've usually seen are some pretty bright people who are often frustrated by those same processes and wish they could expedite things without getting fired for it.
> 
> And lawns get mowed and homes built in places like New England and the Upper Midwest - where there aren't (yet) large labor pools of illegal aliens. I know because I spend a fair amount of time there, and I have best friends in construction. Who do you suppose builds those houses? Mostly American citizens. And no, they don't work for slave wages, in unsafe conditions, and they generally have some benefits (insurance). You don't think they deserve them? Go be a master electrician or a trim carpenter or a plumber for a day or two.
> 
> ...


the thing about this is, all those houses and thingsup there cost a heck of alot more then they do here.
the cost of living in texas is one of the lowest if not the lowest in all of the USA. now that is not due to illegals here because california has some of the highest cost of living and they also have some of the highest numbers of illegals.

the reason things are so high up there in new england and up north is unions, and that is an entirely different thread all together. unions are one of the major reasons we do all this outsourcing. unions are the reason it is cheaper for my dads material supply company to buy ship loads of rebar from india,pakistan, and south korea then it is to buy the same amount from here inside the USA and that includes the 25+% tarriffs placed on these shipments. 
but someone has to be able to go see the doctor for the sniffles in philly and his union contract says his employer is responcible for his insurance and so now he is out of a job because it got outsourced to pakistan because the company cant afford to pay all that insureance and make money. and the company cant replace him with cheaper labor becasue his union contract says he cant be fired.
i will have to try to find the article i read but there is a town in PENN that is pretty small and is getting smaller, all the people in the town are union steel workers, and the steel business is so slow up there now that the people are getting layed off until it gets booming again (never) now these people have kids coming to working age, but the kids cant get a job because the only jobs are at said steel mill. the union says the people cant be fired so there are no jobs in the mill. the kids end up leaving to go someplace where there is a job and the town dies off slowly.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

KMaryP said:


> My apologies for making the broad statement that most young Americans are spoiled and lazy. It's not right for me to make assumptions about the rest of the country, let alone Texas, based on my limited view of the world from here in League City. My apologies.
> 
> Why won't Americans rally to protest the illegals? If thousands can gather to watch a professional sporting event...


Most of us have jobs. Most of us are at work during the time they had their rally. In the middle of the day on Tuesday. Why weren't all those folks working? Isn't that why they are here?

Really we shouldn't have to. Our government should do what they get paid to do. They should uphold our laws. This place won't be worth livin in if they don't.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Lets WIN the WAR at HOME.GOD BLESS US. just my thought.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Pretty sad we have troops fighting for the freedoms for ILLEGALS here in the US.


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

Mrschasintail said:


> Most of us have jobs. Most of us are at work during the time they had their rally. In the middle of the day on Tuesday. Why weren't all those folks working? Isn't that why they are here?


I meant that Americans should stage their own rally, on a day and time of our choosing.



Mrschasintail said:


> Really we shouldn't have to. Our government should do what they get paid to do. They should uphold our laws.


I agree 100%, but it isn't working. It's time for a different approach. And no, I'm not volunteerng; I'm a follower not a leader.

Okay, now the horse is beginning to decompose.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

diveback said:


> If they can rally a million people to demand rights here, Why can't they rally a million people to FIX thier screwed country? They had it thier way in Mexico and you see what happens.


Because that would take effort. It is much easier for them to accept the many handouts we provide than to fix that deplorable country.


----------



## krissy (Jul 28, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> Did you see the Houston pro-illegal protest on the news last night? Only about 75 people showed up. How embarrassing.


Any Glen Beck fans out there?

75 people? That's 10's and 10's of people rallying!!! LOL


----------



## Oldeman (May 23, 2004)

Ragman said:


> If that story is true, surely the "process" would have resulted in that judge being disbarred and removed from the bench!
> 
> Any follow up?
> 
> Please excuse my lateness to this discussion....


This is the latest that I have found on the subject:

http://www.billoreilly.com/newslettercolumn?pid=21205


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

FBI to examine L.A. immigration rally 

By JEREMIAH MARQUEZ, Associated Press WriterFri May 4, 8:58 AM ET 



After days of watching from afar news footage showing his city's police officers wielding batons and firing rubber bullets into a crowd at an immigration rally, Mayor Antonio Villaraigosa decided to cut short a trade mission to Mexico to deal with fallout from the violence.

Villaraigosa planned to return to Los Angeles on Friday and will hold an afternoon news conference at City Hall.

"I think it is necessary to make sure people know everything is in order and we will conduct a thorough and transparent investigation," Villaraigosa told the Televisa news network late Thursday.

Villaraigosa arrived in Mexico on Thursday to promote investment, trade and tourism with Los Angeles, home to the largest Mexican population outside Mexico. He visited El Salvador earlier in the week.

Authorities have launched several investigations into the Police Department's actions at Tuesday's rally at MacArthur Park, where police fired 240 rubber bullets. Video images of the incident were broadcast worldwide.

"I was very disturbed by what I saw," Villaraigosa told reporters in Mexico City on Thursday.

The FBI said Thursday it would open an inquiry into whether the officers' conduct violated citizens' civil rights.

Prior to the FBI announcement, Police Chief William J. Bratton had said he would inquire whether an FBI probe was possible.

"I have no issues with the FBI coming in ... and taking a look at it," he said.

The FBI probe is the fourth official investigation of the incident. The Police Department opened two investigations almost immediately after the violence, one to create an "after-action report" that evaluates planning and operations, and another by internal affairs to probe complaints against officers.

The investigative arm of the city's civilian Police Commission, a five-member board of mayoral appointees that sets policy for the Police Department, also is reviewing police actions.

Bratton said he hoped a federal review would show the department has nothing to hide while dispelling any claims that police had targeted immigrants or immigrant rights activists. Rally organizers decried the police behavior as brutal.

The clashes started when police tried to disperse demonstrators who had moved into a street, according to rally organizers and reporters. Officers used batons to push the crowd back to the sidewalk after people threw rocks and bottles at them, then cleared the park, authorities said.

News images showed officers hitting a TV cameraman to the ground and shoving people who were walking away from them, along with people suffering injuries from the rubber bullets. Bratton has said the use of force occurred while officers were trying to deal with 50 to 100 "agitators" who were trying to provoke police.

A police order to disperse probably wasn't effective because it was in English and given from a helicopter, Bratton said Wednesday. Many people at the protest were Spanish speakers, he said.

Seven officers suffered minor injuries, and another was pushed off his motorcycle. About 10 other people were known to have been treated for minor injuries, though authorities expected the number to rise.

Police union leaders urged against a "rush to judgment."



"Our officers gave a legal dispersal order and were met with violence. In the coming days it will become clear what transpired," Los Angeles Police Protective League President Bob Baker said in a news release. 

___ Associated Press writer Julie Watson in Mexico City contributed to this report.


----------

